# ibook et écran noir



## barbacane (23 Mai 2002)

Hello,

mon problème est le suivant, de temps en temps l'écran de mon ibook devient noir, mais l'on arrive quand même à distinguer les icônes. (en général c'est après une mise en veille). Impossible de réactiver la luminosité normal, obliger de redémarrer. Quand je dis noir, c'est plutôt une baisse de luminosité plus forte que lorsqu'il se met en veille. Mon écran rend l'âme???


----------



## rhapsody (23 Mai 2002)

J'ai EXACTEMENT le meme problème. Le pire est quand je débranche l'alim, l'écran s'eteint également. Noir , parfois il suffisait de fermer et de rouvrir le ibook.
J'ai déposé le ibook a paris à leur AppleCare dans le 17ieme , ils ont changé l'adaptateur après un aller retour inutile sur la hollande, puis le problème s'est répété après quelques jours. Aujourd'hui, le problème existe toujours. Et en plus mon ibook ne veut plus demarrer depuis ce matin ( ecran gris), ni reset pram, nvram ne fait quelque chose.
Si quelqu'un à une idée avant que mon ibook reparte en Hollande. Mais cette fois ci sans passer par leur bureau à paris, ca le service est nul et les techniciens sont de mauvaises fois.


----------



## albin (23 Mai 2002)

pour ton probléme de démarrage est ce qu'il produit ke son de démarrage ou non car sinon  cela peut venir de la baterie si tu n'est pas sur le secteur. mais je pense que tu est bon pour un retours en hollande


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

c'est une épidemie, le mien (ibook 500 de juin 2001) a exactement le meme pbl depuis aujourd'hui: ecran noir avec les élements du bureau a peine distinguables (comme avec la luminosité a zero).le pbl est apparu lors de la réactivation aprés une veille. helllllppppppp


----------



## rhapsody (29 Mai 2002)

suite a la repetition de ce probleme  en addition d'un autre pb également, j'ai appelé Apple Care
Il vont venir le chercher. Maintenant, savoir quand ? difficile à dire. Le transporteur a l'air d'etre le seul maitre.

Je te conseil de l'envoyer à Apple care au plus tot également.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

je venais  juste de passer une annonce pour le vendre et prendre un ibook 700 a la place :-( enfin bon il est encore sous garantie pendant 15j ;-)


----------



## dan38 (6 Juin 2002)

Même problème, en manipulant la prise dans le iBook, j'arrive même à faire du bruit dans le haut-parleur. 
Je suis bon pour AppleCare donc.


----------



## rhapsody (7 Juin 2002)

oui apple care....enfin si tu veux...

le miens est rentré hier.... le pb est tjrs, il repart donc pour la 3ieme fois demain (tjrs le meme pb : alim branché, ecran noir)

On sait jamais peu etre dans 1 ans quand l'ibook aura changer de nom il changeront pour modèle equivalent....en attendant DHL se régale de voyages.


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par rhapsody:
*Mais cette fois ci sans passer par leur bureau à paris, ca le service est nul et les techniciens sont de mauvaises fois.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Macinside, au rapport !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Macinside, au rapport !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est a la limite de la modération ....


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2002)

A l'époque, j'avais vu le pb de l'écran "presque noir" sur un iBook orange. Je m'étais renseigné pour l'ami en question, il me semble qu'il y avait kkchose dans la Kbase Apple.
Voir éventuellement:

TITLE
PowerBook and iBook: Resetting Power Management Unit (PMU)
Article ID:
Created:
Modified:	14449
1/18/94
6/4/02

The Power Manager is an integrated circuit that is usually on the logic board of the PowerBook and iBook. As the name implies, it is responsible for power management of the computer. It controls backlighting, hard disk spin down, sleep and wake, some charging aspects, trackpad control, and I/O as far as looking at the serial port and modem so it does not sleep when connected.
Over time, the settings in the Power Manager may become unusable, which can result in operational anomalies with the computer. Examples would be not powering on, not waking from sleep, not charging the battery, or not seeing the AC Adapter, among others.
Resetting the Power Manager is accomplished in a variety of ways depending upon the computer. These methods are described below.


----------



## obuchwal (12 Juin 2002)

Bonjour tout le monde..

J'ai également un problème similaire, mais bon c'est un accident, j'ai renversé du café sur l'écran, et des gouttes ont coulé au fonddans la fente.....
et boum, le retroéclairage est nické.....

Donc, je suis parti pour l'envoyer en hollande... et ça va taxé je pense, est-que vous avez des idées sur le prix que ça va donner???

merci
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

J'ai un ibook 700 depuis aujourd'hui et meme probleme. Ecran noir apres la mise en veille (2 fois en une apres midi), de plus des que je bouge lecran il y a des vagues sur la dalle lcd en haut a droite ET la coque n'est pas peinte correctement, je n'ai pas que la pomme qui s'illumine...


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2002)

les vagues sur l'ecran, c'est normal avec le lcd, mais pour la perte du retroeclairage, ça craint velu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'etais tenté par un petit nibook 700, mais quand j'entend ça, je me dis que mon pismo crado à encore de l'avenir !


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*les vagues sur l'ecran, c'est normal avec le lcd, mais pour la perte du retroeclairage, ça craint velu !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'etais tenté par un petit nibook 700, mais quand j'entend ça, je me dis que mon pismo crado à encore de l'avenir !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'en fait pas ficelle ou cas ou je m'en occupe


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

t'en fait pas ficelle ou cas ou je m'en occupe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu ferais mieux de t'ecraser... il y'a 7 clients vraiment pas content au dessus de moi


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

tu ferais mieux de t'ecraser... il y'a 7 clients vraiment pas content au dessus de moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas moi mais la hollande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (l'autre pays du fromage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

ne t'inquiete pas l'ibook est un exellent produit, surtout le derniere generation. Je suis juste tombé sur la mauvaise boite cache de 512 ko et la carte graphique sont un avantages.
A part cela je sais que les vagues sont normales si je met le doigt dessus ;-). mais je ne pense pas qu'elles le soit juste a un endroit precis a la moidre vibration, par exemple en tapant sur le clavier...

[20 juin 2002 : message édité par Mister_Pomme]


----------



## niconono (2 Juillet 2002)

Damned ! Depuis 2 jours l'intensite de l'ecran de mon ibook varie de temps en temps. Rien a faire (zap pram, nvram), ca reste!

Evidement ca fait 3 semaines qu'il est plus sous garantie...
Serait-ce juste un connecteur mal branche ?? que je puisse le faire moi sans l'envoyer au SAV ?? Arg!


----------



## Muludovski (19 Août 2003)

barbacane a dit:
			
		

> Hello,&lt;P&gt;mon problème est le suivant, de temps en temps l'écran de mon ibook devient noir, mais l'on arrive quand même à distinguer les icônes. (en général c'est après une mise en veille). Impossible de réactiver la luminosité normal, obliger de redémarrer. Quand je dis noir, c'est plutôt une baisse de luminosité plus forte que lorsqu'il se met en veille. Mon écran rend l'âme???





Mais alors, c'est quoi la conclusion de cette affaire?...


----------



## Muludovski (4 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez pas l'impression que c'est un problème logiciel, vous?...

Et si c'était de la faute de la 10.2.6?...  C'est ce côté "épidémie" soudaine qui me fait dire ça...

Nos machines n'ont pas le même âge, et pourtant, c'est juste maintenant qu'elles se mettent toutes à déconner...


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez pas l'impression que c'est un problème logiciel, vous?...
> 
> Et si c'était de la faute de la 10.2.6?...  C'est ce côté "épidémie" soudaine qui me fait dire ça...
> 
> Nos machines n'ont pas le même âge, et pourtant, c'est juste maintenant qu'elles se mettent à déconner...


oui, ça me l'a fait tout à l'heure... J'ai voulu rabattre un peu l'écran pour me déplacer dans la pièce, à moitié fermé, mais en fonctionnement... Donc ce petit mouvement  a fait s'éteindre l'écran, ibook toujours en route, et obligé de redémarrer...

C'est reproductible chez moi, un mouvement un peu sec dans le sens de la fermeture pour ajuster l'écran, et paf ! noir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bizarre.....


----------



## Muludovski (4 Septembre 2003)

C'est EXACTEMENT la même chose chez moi...

J'ai fini par découvrir que, en éclairant fortement l'écran pour voir ce qui est dessus, et en lançant les prefs moniteurs, il "suffisait" de changer de résolution pour que ça revienne...

Ça évite de rebooter, mais c'est pas une solution non plus...

A+


----------



## Muludovski (4 Septembre 2003)

Juste au cas où ça viendrait d'un autre soft, j'ai installé iChatUSB, et Application Enhancer récemment...

Et vous les enfants?


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2003)

application enhacer, je l'ai depuis des mois... et je n'ai rien installé de particulier d'autre ...
Enfin bon pourquoi pas...


----------



## Komac (4 Septembre 2003)

A mon avis, ce n'est pas un problème logiciel, mais j'ai entendu que sur certain iBook il y avait un problème d'usure avec les câbles qui passent dans les charnières, faux contacts en bougeant l'écran et même écran totalement noir quand ces câbles se sectionnaient...


----------



## bigtool4u (5 Septembre 2003)

Bon ben je viens m'ajouter à la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je suis sur la batterie et que je bouge un peu l'ibook, boum ! écran noir, obligé de redémarrer...


----------



## Sephiroth (8 Septembre 2003)

bon j'ai exactement le méme probléme que vous depuis 2 semaine l'ecran de mon ibook 700 par au noir ou bizarement des que je tape un peut trop fort sur les touches..
j'ais donc desider de l'ouvrir et j'ais remarquer qu'en apuiant sur une partie de la carte mére , pres pu cpu tout fonctionner parfaitement...
j'ais donc mis un petit carton entre la coque et la carte mére
je sais c etrange mais au moin ca marche
mais mon probléme perciste des que je le transporte
donc si une personne a trouvé le connecteur en cause qui se trouve a mon avis soula carte airport ...
merci de nous tenir au courant


----------



## Muludovski (8 Septembre 2003)

Wé ben moi, j'va le déposer direct chez l'assistance Apple...
J'espère que si le problème persiste au retour de Boobook de chez eux, y aura extension de garantie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le cas ou pas?...

Parce que là, j'en ai que pour jusqu'à la mi janvier... Et s'ils mettent trois mois à restituer le matos... Heu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A+


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Septembre 2003)

Bon, ben c'est au tour du mien...

Il m'a fait ça 3 fois je crois... j'espère que c'est pas trop grave docteur.


----------



## Muludovski (15 Septembre 2003)

Le mien est chez Apple pour se faire réparer... 4 à 5 jours, qu'ils m'ont dit...

J'ai plus plus haut dans ce thread que certains avaient vu réapparaître le problème après être passés par eux...

Je croise les doigts...

Je conseille vivement à tous ceux qui ont encore leur garantie, de déposer leur machine aussi vite que possible, que les gars de Apple se rendent compte qu'il s'agit d'une "vague"...

A+


----------



## rapha (17 Septembre 2003)

Depuis aujourd'hui j'ai le meme probleme, je suis degouté.
Moi j'ai des striures qui apparaissent et puis apres ecran tres sombre sans que l'on ne distingue quoi que ce soit. 
Là si j'ai de la chance en ougeant l'ecran ça remarche sinon je dois l'eteindre.
Et une fois eteint, il ne redemarre qu'une fois sur 2...
Le tout sous 10.2.6 

Maj : maintenant il ne veut plus démarrer du tout. Le truc bizarre c que le disque dur fait du bruit au début et puis apres plus rien, ecran noir et rien ne se charge.
Je n'ai pas essayé les histoires de nvram etc
Ca peut faire quelque chose? c quoi la méthode?


----------



## Muludovski (18 Septembre 2003)

D'après ce que tu dis, ton problème est un peu plus compliqué que le notre... Ça n'a pas l'air de concerner seulement l'écran...

J'espère que t'es encore sous garantie...

Moi, je rentre de l'Applecare, et ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient changé la "nappe vidéo", ou la dalle vidéo, ché plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le nom technique du truc qu'ils ont viré, c'est  *PCBA REED SW R1 U220* , si ça parle à quelqu'un... Walaaaaaa...

A+


----------

